# Probleme SSH Apple TV 2



## jmepok (22 Janvier 2011)

bonjour à tous,

voila en fait jai jailbreaké mon &#63743;TV2 et jessaye désespérément d'y installer XBMC... le souci cest que les lignes de commandes que je tappe dans le terminal n'ont aucun effet... 

jai bien essayé ce qu'ils expliquen: $ ssh root@<your ATV2 IP address>

root@<your ATV2 IP address>'s password: ''enter your password here, it should be "alpine" if you haven't changed it''

$ echo "deb http://mirrors.xbmc.org/apt/atv2 ./" > /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xbmc.list

$ apt-get update

$ apt-get install org.xbmc.xbmc-atv2

mais en vain... je ne sais pas si c'est lié au fait que je passe par mon routeur numéricable ou pas... je nai pas de proxy pourtant... pas de mot de passe sur l'apple TV2...

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?

1000 merci par avance


----------



## Tkotm (22 Janvier 2011)

même pas un petit message d'erreur après le update ?


----------



## jmepok (22 Janvier 2011)

bon en fait le truc c'était que itunes n'avait pas restoré correctement le firmware donc c'était normal... finalement c'est réglé. maintenant je cherche un bon tuto en francais ou en anglais pour bien configurer XBMC sur mac 

merci en tous les cas !!


----------



## fanougym (22 Janvier 2011)

Salut, 

un tuto, en Anglais, mais plutôt clair.

Sinon, jailbreak ATV2 Tethered ? pas trop contraignant ?


----------



## Tkotm (23 Janvier 2011)

De base non, parce généralement, l'aTV reste toujours branché.
Par contre des que XBMC plante, c'est un peu chiant , donc pour l'instant j'ai renoncé à essayer de construire la librairie de music...
Et j'ai encore jamais eu de plantage sur la partie Vidéo. Et pour info des films dans itunes avec le bon format (mais en 1080), avec lesquels j'avais des ralentissements en visualisation classique passent très bien avec XBMC.


----------



## Ions (17 Février 2011)

Petit tuto rapide en francais ici www.ituilerie.com    a  XBMC sur apple TV 13/02/11

Si tu bloque sur un truc laisse moi un commentaire en dessous de l'article je répond rapidement en general


----------

